# Best flies for SW Florida



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

EP Baitfish


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

EP baitfish and a clouser Minnow will catch anything


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Ep baitfish, clouser, and gurglers


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

SS06 said:


> Ep baitfish, clouser, and gurglers


I would add a Seaducer also.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

I always just find myself using a white clouser on the beaches.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

SS06 said:


> Ep baitfish, clouser, and gurglers


Yeah...pretty much three flies...a slider for fishing the bottom, a baitfish for fishing the middle, and a gurgler or popper for fishing the top of the water column.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

White Dahlberg Divers for snook.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Lightbulb is our locally brewed flavor of choice.. welcome to the SowFlo


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Flyguy88 said:


> I recently purchased a house in SW Florida and am working on moving a bunch of stuff out of my collection. Looking at my fly boxes, I feel like the number of flies and variety of patterns I have for trout country is absolute overkill. I am hoping I can avoid that same problem when I move down to Florida. I intend to fish a bunch of beaches, the everglades, etc. For the time being, I only envision fishing on foot or out of a kayak. Is it possible to fish most species with a handful of patterns? If so, what are the absolute must have top performers? It would sure make life easy if I could own nothing but clousers.


You can own/fish with “nothing but clousers”! Try different color combinations, sizes, weights.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Anything you want as long as it is black and purple...


----------



## Steve Hughes (Feb 2, 2019)

I fish Sanibel and Estero area every spring and I agree with all of the above but overall the Light Bulb seems to work well in clear water, black and purple when the water is cloudy


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Let’s not forget the “Schminnow”, also a great beach color is Orange and Black clouser for the beach.


----------



## Flyguy88 (Jun 9, 2021)

Thanks very much for the comments guys. If anyone has any pictures of their recommended flies and color combos, I’d love to see them.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

If it's summertime anything with white in it if it's winter brown/black imo.


----------



## Mike.Lelio (11 mo ago)




----------



## Fisher69 (Dec 23, 2021)

Those baitfish look great.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Mike ...we will need a few of those w/weedguards


----------



## Flyguy88 (Jun 9, 2021)

Mike.Lelio said:


> View attachment 199237


Great look flies. What size hooks do you tend to use?


----------



## Flyguy88 (Jun 9, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> If it's summertime anything with white in it if it's winter brown/black imo.


Thank you for that.


----------



## Flyguy88 (Jun 9, 2021)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> Lightbulb is our locally brewed flavor of choice.. welcome to the SowFlo


Thank you very much for the welcome. Do you have any photos of the light bulb?


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Flyguy88 said:


> Thank you very much for the welcome. Do you have any photos of the light bulb?


It is on Youtube.

Search "Toms lightbulb fly" or "Mangrove Outfitters"


----------



## Flyguy88 (Jun 9, 2021)

Steve Hughes said:


> I fish Sanibel and Estero area every spring and I agree with all of the above but overall the Light Bulb seems to work well in clear water, black and purple when the water is cloudy


Would you reach for the lightbulb over a clouser for most fishing?


----------



## Flyguy88 (Jun 9, 2021)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> It is on Youtube.
> 
> Search "Toms lightbulb fly" or "Mangrove Outfitters"


Thanks for that. I watched a few videos. Really cool looking fly. Would you choose to fish that over a clouser for most of South Florida? If you had to choose between this and the EP baitfish could you pick one you fish more often?


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Flyguy88 said:


> Thanks for that. I watched a few videos. Really cool looking fly. Would you choose to fish that over a clouser for most of South Florida? If you had to choose between this and the EP baitfish could you pick one you fish more often?


The Clouser is a great fly, I usually throw that if I'm working a deeper edge of a flat or around the passes.

EP flies are tried and true, also work great but not my favorite for blind casting

The Lightbulb is tied unweighted and is great for throwing around the mangroves as a search bait; blind casting, have also sight fished with it.. catches everything but the snook seem to love it. I tie it with a weed guard so i can pull it out of the mangroves if it shoot to far when beating the bushes. Also a great beach fly for sight fishing snook from the sand.

Any white flashy fly works...Shminnow is also a popular old school SWFL pattern.

Its fun to throw flies that are original to our area but again anything bait fishy can work, the Lightbulb really is productive especially if learning an area as a search bait. Great fly also for newer fly anglers as they can see fly placement really well. I throw it regardless if water is clear, light, cloudy, dark/sweet water...


----------



## Flyguy88 (Jun 9, 2021)

I’ve got a pretty good selection of clousers right now. I feel like the schminnow sounds like my next must have fly. If you were going to be fishing the beaches for snook and a little bit of everything (Everglades once in a while), what size hook would you recommend?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

timogleason said:


> Anything you want as long as it is black and purple...


That was the same answer for Steelhead on the Deschutes River in Oregon!


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I would say have a variety of sizes anything from size 2 to a 1/0 is pretty typical for something resembling white bait..


----------



## Flyguy88 (Jun 9, 2021)

Man, you fellas sure are quick to reply.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> I would say have a variety of sizes anything from size 2 to a 1/0 is pretty typical for something resembling white bait..


Right on the money


----------



## Captsam (Aug 23, 2020)

The Clouser that I often use is chartreuse and white with red or chartreuse lead eyes, which is tied on a #2 hook. 
I also like the white schminnow, especially for beach snook, and fishing mangroves.
My other recommendation is to go with a crab or shrimp fly, and to have some sort of pinfish pattern in your fly box. 
After many years of flats fishing in SWFL, I can tell you one thing about fishing grass flats, and that is to use a weed guard if you can, The fish like to be in the grass or they seem to show up when the grass floats in with the tide. 
Good fishing!


----------



## Flyguy88 (Jun 9, 2021)

Do you feel like the red or chartreuse leads to more fish than standard lead eyes? 

I've put the schminnow on my list as one of the must have flies. 

I appreciate the comment on the weed guard. I will try and ensure the flies that I pick up have them.


----------



## Captsam (Aug 23, 2020)

I prefer the chartreuse lead eyes, but they are nearly impossible to find in the store. Most times you find the ones with red lead eyes. For the weed guard, you should find flies available with them. Some people tie in a weed guard from mono. I have even used a rubber elastic type of weed guard that goes onto the tip of the hook, which I got from flats fishing techniques. 
Good fishing!!


----------



## MrFred56 (5 mo ago)

Flyguy88 said:


> Would you reach for the lightbulb over a clouser for most fishing?


In my mind you can't beat a lightbulb! Also if you are close to the Naples area I'd look into Backcountry Fly Fishers Club. They have weekly outings, weekly fly casting lessons from word class instructors, etc. I think it like $65 a year


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Pictures, YES! Her eya go.





































I do love sight fishing the shallows...flats or the beach


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

bananabob said:


> 212338[/ATTACH]


I use a similar pattern to this. Same orange bead eyes.
BananaBob, can you show a pic of that snap? 
also interested in knowing where you got it and if you have had anyfailures with it.

I make lots of flies and what to change often but the tippet gets short quick.
I have tried various snaps thus far and all have had issues. This looks like a good design if it holds.


----------



## MrFred56 (5 mo ago)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> Lightbulb


I agree the Lightbulb is a winner!


----------



## MrFred56 (5 mo ago)

MrFred56 said:


> I agree the Lightbulb is a winner!


If you are in the Naples area I would consider joining the
*www.flyfishingnaples.comBackcountry Fly Fishers, good group of people and world class casting lessons *


----------



## Tdekle2 (Oct 15, 2016)

I've had great luck around the Captiva area with this EP Finger Mullet (Standard - #2/0).


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

The Fin said:


> That was the same answer for Steelhead on the Deschutes River in Oregon!


And the Sandy that was first experience with huge articulated flies way back then. I couldn’t believe they were slinging those things. I tried but came up empty in two full days of fishing.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

HOLY FARGELSNOT!!!!!! $10-$12 per fly?

I'm glad I tie my own. I guess that settles the debate on whether tying your own saves money, even with a higher end vise.

Sorry. Don't mean to hijack the thread. Just sayin'.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I was a commercial tyer - long, long before I took up guiding and only quit filling fly orders two or three years ago. If that's what flies are selling for in shops... the tyer generally gets half of that... If I ever am forced to leave the water and am still healthy enough for long hours at the tying bench then maybe, just maybe...

For anyone doing a bit of research about fly patterns or techniques go back into search mode and look to see what I've posted over the years - all of those patterns should work along the southwest region... For a look at what I'm doing currently go to my page on Instagram... 

"Be a hero... take a kid fishing"


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

It's been a long time since I bought or even looked at commercial flies so the price took me by surprise.

I'm glad to hear the going rate is 50% to the one doing the work.


----------

